# Cake Suppliers



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering what shop owners do for cake suppliers? I tried Cakesmith who were at the London Coffee Festival, but wasn't overly impressed with the quality. I've then tried two people suggested to me from people at work, but they do it in their spare time. Two worries I have with them is the amount they can produce and consistency.

I'm off to the cafe culture show next month so hoping to see some suppliers there, but wondering if anyone has any suggestions on things to consider. Am currently doing a google search for local companies as well!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shame about cakesmith , think I've tried em twice at cup north and was v impressed both times


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I liked them at first, but the more I tried them the more I felt they didn't suit what we aiming for. More importantly the feed back we got from people we asked to try them wasn't fantastic. Really wanted to like them as it's great that you can freeze them and control waste, but unfortunately they weren't for us


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use a couple of places for cakes these days, switching them up regularly to keep things rotating. One is a local vegan bakery and the other is a high rated cakery less than 3 miles from the shop. I don't like things having to travel too far unnecessarily.

I'd look for good and reputable wholesalers who have their own shop locally that you can actually go and try things of theirs at.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I use a couple of places for cakes these days, switching them up regularly to keep things rotating. One is a local vegan bakery and the other is a high rated cakery less than 3 miles from the shop. I don't like things having to travel too far unnecessarily.
> 
> I'd look for good and reputable wholesalers who have their own shop locally that you can actually go and try things of theirs at.


I went down to Brighton last weekend and found a great coffee shop/bakery company (the flour pot), but unfortunately they don't deliver as far as me. I'll do a bit of research for closer to home and see what I can find


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> I went down to Brighton last weekend and found a great coffee shop/bakery company (the flour pot), but unfortunately they don't deliver as far as me. I'll do a bit of research for closer to home and see what I can find


Where is your shop?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Where is your shop?


It's going to be in Whitchurch, hampshire. I see you're not actually too far away from me, I live in Andover


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> It's going to be in Whitchurch, hampshire. I see you're not actually too far away from me, I live in Andover


I'll be along one day once you're open .

It might be worth contacting the coffeelab Winchester guys? I've seen them mention "chocolate lab"on social media once or twice and think they're associated. They seem to do great brownies.

I'm trying to avoid most things like that, at the moment, so can't vouch for them personally though. Actually if you're on Twitter just seen @chocolatelab_uk says they sell retail and wholesale.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I'll be along one day once you're open .
> 
> It might be worth contacting the coffeelab Winchester guys? I've seen them mention "chocolate lab"on social media once or twice and think they're associated. They seem to do great brownies.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid most things like that, at the moment, so can't vouch for them personally though. Actually if you're on Twitter just seen @chocolatelab_uk says they sell retail and wholesale.


I've been in a couple of their shops, they use the same roasters I'll be using as well. I might see if Josies who are Winchester and bishops Waltham do wholesale as well


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I'll be along one day once you're open .
> 
> It might be worth contacting the coffeelab Winchester guys? I've seen them mention "chocolate lab"on social media once or twice and think they're associated. They seem to do great brownies.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid most things like that, at the moment, so can't vouch for them personally though. Actually if you're on Twitter just seen @chocolatelab_uk says they sell retail and wholesale.


I've been in a couple of their shops, they use the same roasters I'll be using as well. I might see if Josies who are Winchester and bishops Waltham do wholesale as well


----------



## CoffeeAffair01 (May 19, 2017)

I have always contacted Coffee affair for any event coffee service. They always did the best job plus the taste of their coffee is amazing.Prices are also affordable, fee free to contact Coffee affair.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

CoffeeAffair01 said:


> I have always contacted Coffee affair for any event coffee service. They always did the best job plus the taste of their coffee is amazing.Prices are also affordable, fee free to contact Coffee affair.


Hi,

I'm guessing from your username that this is your business? If that's the case can you link to the wholesale part of the site and cakes please as that's information I'm looking for and can't seem to see it. May be because I'm on my phone?


----------

